# Coyote or "Prairie Wolf" Or Feral Dogs?



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

In my neck of the woods, the old folks claim there lives a species of wolf called a "prairie wolf". I always thought they were talking about coyotes, and would smile politely. Then we started seeing these guys...

They are BIG! I'd say at least 55-65 lbs, and the size of a small German Shepherd. I spotted a pack of six coming under my neighbors fence, to feast on his chickens I guess. I fired off a shot to get 'em running but did not have a rifle handy.

Any idea what these are? (We have coyotes, too, so I know what they look like. They look like pups compared to these.) Maybe coyotes crossed with dogs? Or could the old folks be right? 

Jim


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

That looks like a coyote face, but as big as they are...

I once knew a man in Seguin that had a pack of hunting dogs that he hunted wolves with. I said where do you hunt wolves? He said here. I said do you mean coyotes? He said "no, wolves." Never knew what he was talking about. Never seen a wolf around here. Maybe that's what he was talking about.


----------



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

Might be a Red Wolf. I seen a few down in Matagorda and they are big. Seen one jump a 5 strand barbwire fence.


----------



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

Here's a pic of one.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

highspeed said:


> Here's a pic of one.


Beautiful animal.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*yep*

Red Wolf they a making a come back saw one on South Padre a few years back and they sound like a wolf when they houl not like a coyote

Wes


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

They look like a red wolf according to the pic from highspeed


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

There coyotes, I have shot a few of them.In Dickenson.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Hey Tiger! How ya been?

I've never seen a coyote this big. Most of the 'yotes I've seen are 30-35 lbs. These guys are twice that big at least. Definitely not your garden-variety coyote.

From wikipedia: _The coyote stands less than 0.6 meters (2 ft) tall and varies in color from white-gray to tan with sometimes a reddish tint to its coat. A coyote's ears and nose appear long and pointed, especially in relation to the size of its head. It weighs between 9 and 22 kilograms (20 - 50 lb), averaging 14 kilograms (31 lb). _

Jim


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

I think red wolfs have been exterminated they look like yotes to me used to be a bounty out in katy for red wolfs from the state.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

noo-noo said:


> I think red wolfs have been exterminated they look like yotes to me used to be a bounty out in katy for red wolfs from the state.


Red Wolves in the Wild are considered Extinct. In the Late 70's, early 80's The Dept.of Fish and Game Trapped what they thought were the remaining Red Wolfs. They started a Breeding program, and then re-introduced them into the Wild. They were once, and still are Native to the Texas Gulf Coast. They are not as big as the Gray Wolf. There are still Red Wolfs (although rarely sighted) in the Marsh area of Sea Rim,McFaddin and East of Sabine Pass.They are often sighted in the Kieth Lake area along the Big Cane Break that Runs the Intercoastal.

It would be of great service to send your Photograph's along with some data as to where you saw this animal to TP&W, or the US Dept. of Fish and Game.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

jabx1962 said:


> It would be of great service to send your Photograph's along with some data as to where you saw this animal to TP&W, or the US Dept. of Fish and Game.


I agree! They do not look like coyotes to me, just not the right body shape. Very cool pictures. When you send them in, do let us know what you find out please.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I have a co-worker that was attacked by a wolf in east texas about 10 years ago...I thought the story was BS, until he showed me the photos of the dead wolf around pine trees. Apparently, the wolf got out of some guys pen that was breeding them (illegally or not?) you never know what you're going to see out there.


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

Pretty warm down here to be wolves I would think. Wolves sure do like a colder climate. They are aweful small to be wolves I might add.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Sounds like coy dogs. Used to see them in Mexico, much bigger than the regular coyotes.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Some of you saw this the first time I posted it. Wolves have been in this area a long time.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

I think, um yea ,yea , I'm sure , thats a CHUPACABRA.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Thanks guys! I sent the pics to a couple of Red Wolf sites for ID. We'll see what they come up with. They are not coyotes, that's for sure. These are big dogs!


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

Those are Yotes w/ winter coat on.They are feeding good though.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

I have hard a time with judging the scale, but if they're 55lbs or so, they're Red Wolves. 

They've been re-introduced and the big risk now is that folks will mistake them for BIG coyotes and shoot them.

My oldest son did a project on them last year.


----------



## lslite (Jun 26, 2005)

Had a pair of them living behind the house here in Santa Fe.Watched them chase down and whip a mature coyote one morning in the back pasture.Both of 'em were much larger than the yote,and let me tell you,he was puffed up as large as he could make himself trying to intimidate them.They had much longer legs and broader heads and noses and thinner coats with differant coloration than he did.About a month later,we had to chase the male off of my wife's small dog when he tried to make a midnight snack out of him.Got some very closeup views of these critters and they defintely weren't coyotes.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Red wolves were not hunted out (although that helped), they were primarily bred out of existence by encroaching coyote populations. I hunt on a ranch in SE Texas where one of the last genetically pure red wolves was taken and when the coyotes show up following the waterfowl migration they are some VERY LARGE coyotes. I grew up hunting large (northern) coyotes in Kansas, so I have a fair basis for comparison. 

Could be these animals have some wolf blood.


----------



## wetluers (May 21, 2004)

I'm not sure. It would be nice to think thatthose are red wolves. I keep looking at JimG's photos. The tails don't look right for yotes to me.


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

*Still Coyotes*

Yes it would be a nice thought but,thier coyotes.
everyone thinks there wolves around here also,I have shown my share to GW and all,yes they are some large ones.If at any time they thought they were wolves they would be trying to get me to stop shooting them instead of shooting them. I only shoot them when they get thick around here also.


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

I found some info. in "The Mammals of Texas" by Schmidly. The red wolves became extinct mainly because, when coyotes expanded their range into East TX, they started breeding with the red wolves. Their offspring more closely resembled coyotes. Basically, the genetic identity of the red wolf was gradually suppressed. 

The animals in your pics might distant offspring of a coyote/red wolf hybrid.

Edit: Man, Levelwind beat me to the punch.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Well, if they are coyotes then they're a completely different strain than the regular yotes I see almost daily. The regular coyotes are half the size, and look very different. Sound different too.


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

we have red wolves north east of port lavaca..........


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

According to the TP&W there are no wild red wolves in Texas.

TH


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

I have some vidieos hunting Coyotes with dogs. Those make our Yotes look like pups.So it isn't just there size. If you have alot around get a siren,set it off that will tell you right were they are. Most of the time anyways,.


----------



## lslite (Jun 26, 2005)

*Tpwd*

TPWD also denied the existence of Lyme disease in Texas for years after it was first reported.I greatly respect the fine job they do,but they're not always right.


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

I saw one near Halletsville last Deer Season, it looked almost German Shepard Big and mostly Red. And I've grown up shooting and seeing alot of coyotes and coy dogs. This one was different. Bigger and Redder.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

A big coyote can weigh 50 pounds. There really isn't much in the pictures for comparing/judging size, but your animals don't look all that huge to me. But you were there. 

BUT you say they don't sound like coyotes. Coyotes mostly yip, when they howl they are fairly short and very high pitched. 

And then there's this 

"I spotted a pack of six coming under my neighbors fence" 

Coyotes do not pack up. They hunt solo, or in pairs. I have hunted and observed them for 50 years and they just do not do it. Wolves do. Dogs do. Coyotes don't. Ever. 

This is the most convincing observation, to me, by far. On the other hand, I have seen several hunting singles and pairs converge on a goose roost. They were not packing, but happened to get attracted to the same spot due to the food source. Maybe it is the same with the chicken house!

Conservation departments will deny the existence of large predators until heck freezes over. I don't know why. Faced with dead mountain lions (plural) in Kansas, they concluded that they were "wanderers" from the colorado mountains. Although western kansas now has a healthy population of big cats, since the deer herd has become so large, they still are considered extinct in Kansas!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

They look like red wolves to me......
I've seen packs of coyotes in south texas but not hunting just running together I guess.


----------



## daniel greak (Aug 16, 2005)

I am going with red wolves on this one. In the mid to late 70's they had some in cages at the AWR my grandfather used to stop and let me look at them everytime we were there. Granted that has been a long time ago, but I still think they are wolves. I have shot yotes upto 45-50lbs, but there is a huge difference in general apperance between a yote and wolf, and these look more like wolves to me, and it is also possible that they are just one of the last strains of direct hybrids. I have ran yotes in Oklahoma with dogs and they are bigger than their gulf coast cousins, but they still look like yotes


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Well...*



lslite said:


> TPWD also denied the existence of Lyme disease in Texas for years after it was first reported.I greatly respect the fine job they do,but they're not always right.


They are in this case. 

*HISTORY
*Like other wolf species, the red wolf has been persecuted by man because of our fear, hatred, and misconceptions of these large predators. Wolves of all kinds are often viewed as threats to domestic livestock and even to ourselves, though there has never been a documented case of a healthy wild wolf attacking a human being in North America. Like other predators, the red wolf maintains the strength of fts prey by primarily taking the sick, old, and weak animals. Originally there were three red wolf subspecies at the time of European settlement of this country. Since that time, two of these subspecies have been eliminated by man. Red wolves were shot, trapped, and poisoned and their habftat was cleared for use by man. The last remaining red wolves in the wild were compressed into parts of Louisiana and Texas. Red wolves were facing extinction when the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service decided to try and save the red wolf. During the late 1960's and mid 1970's, red wolves were trapped in an attempt to start a captive breeding program for later restocking into suftable habftats. By 1980, the red wolf was declared officially extinct in the wild. Because wild popula tions of red wolves had dropped so low, they had begun to interbreed wfth coyotes. After captive breeding and careful genetic testing of the approximately 400 trapped animals and their offspring, ft was determined that only 14 of them were still genetically pure red wolves. From these 14 animals, a captive breeding program began. In 1986, an experimental reintroduction of red wolves into the Alligator River National Wildlife Refuge in eastern North Carolina took place. Since then, red wolves have been released in several other locations including Mississippi, Florida, and Tennessee. 
www.wildwnc.org/af/*red*wolf.html 

TH


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

I justt saw a show the other night talking about how the red wolf population were breeding with coyotes, said in order to re-introduce the red wolfs into the wild, they had to catch as many as they could, breed them so they would have a true bloodline, and re-introduce them. Could be on of the hybrids?


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Coyotes don't always hunt in 1's & 2s*

Levelwind,I do a few yote hunts on my freinds ranch in N Texas near Spanish Fort .(On the Red River)I had 6 yotes come to my call all as a group.I was in a 2000acre wheat field.Mayby terrain makes a differenceAll mature,no pups!Never say never w/ Ol Wiley Coyote!lol!


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Any Black Panther sightings?*

I bet the ones that posted they had a wolf sighting, also have seen Black Panthers in TX too!LOL!J/k.LOOK OUT!


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I have seen what I thought were "red wolves" on our place in Karnes County and asked Texas Parks & Wildlife. This is what TPW had to say......"_*The red wolf is not extinct - simply extripated from Texas. There are healthy populations being protected on the east coast.
One of the causes of the elimination of this species from Texas was their
willingness to interbreed with coyotes. This has resulted in a lot of coyotes that look very wolf like, but on examination and with DNA testing they are definitely coyotes.
*_
It would seem that the results of the inbreeding is what we are seeing....whatever, they're definitely larger than our run of the mill coyotes._*

*_


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I've seen red wolves running with prarie bears over near the nuclear plant on the Colorado River...:spineyes:


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

crowmagnum said:


> I had 6 yotes come to my call all as a group.I was in a 2000acre wheat field.Mayby terrain makes a differenceAll mature,no pups!Never say never w/ Ol Wiley Coyote!lol!


Yep. Every time I make a rash statement I usually regret it! Coyotes DO pack, and as long as I've been around them I've never seen them hunt in packs, but your comments made me do some research and from that I gather that they do so very infrequently, esp. in the wintertime way up north when they're trying to bring down a weak deer. I've also seen 7 or 8 of them arrive at a carcass about the same time. Not hunting, and I'm not sure if they were packed or arrived from different directions. But the one thing most certain about yotes is they're adaptable. So, like you say.

However, I've seen it so infrequently that along with the vocalizations and the size, I think it's very possible the fellow who started the thread is probably dealing with something other than a genetically pure coyote. And base that more on six together than anything else.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Levelwind said:


> Yep. Every time I make a rash statement I usually regret it! Coyotes DO pack, and as long as I've been around them I've never seen them hunt in packs, but your comments made me do some research and from that I gather that they do so very infrequently, esp. in the wintertime way up north when they're trying to bring down a weak deer. I've also seen 7 or 8 of them arrive at a carcass about the same time. Not hunting, and I'm not sure if they were packed or arrived from different directions. But the one thing most certain about yotes is they're adaptable. So, like you say.
> 
> However, I've seen it so infrequently that along with the vocalizations and the size, I think it's very possible the fellow who started the thread is probably dealing with something other than a genetically pure coyote. And base that more on six together than anything else.


We have heard them triangulate a herd of sleeping goats at night especially right after the kids are born. It usually results in a late night goat stampede. You can hear them yipping all around the goat bedding area until they get close enough that the goats break and run. The ranch where we hunt usually has 40-50% kid mortality from predators... including coyotes, bobcats and feral pigs.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Ok, I've been reading and comparing pix. I think the last photo of the first group really looks like a red wolf in the latter photo. That being said, although I'm in Houston, my backyard is against a retention pond. We have coyotes! They wake us up quite often with their yipping. However, one night they sounded like they were torturing a pup, it was the most horrible sounds. I will never forget that sound but none of our neighbors had a puppy so I just don't know. I'm not coyote-knowledgable but were they mating or torturing something?


----------



## lazywader (Mar 6, 2006)

I would like to thank everyone on here for giving me a great laugh tonight. I've also called in 6 yotes at one time (only once) with four running together over a hill and two more following within seconds behind them. I've called in 2 or more many times. Those pictures are coyotes, end of story.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

there's a coyote in Galveston State Park that is 50 lbs plus. I see him all the time and he looks just like those pics. I thought it was too big for a yote and asked the park ranger. He said it was a yote, and got that big because some folks in JB put food out for him.

I came up on him crossing the street when walking my dogs one night. He was about 30 yards from us so I got a good look. He was taller than my 70lb Golden although not as heavy.


----------



## DAD31392 (Oct 9, 2005)

that is a red wolf trapped one exxon property 1959 and hwy 3


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

Well there might not be any Black panthers left, but I will tell you what, I have never seen a black cougar, so i guess that it was a black panther, and it was seen not only by myself but several others at different times. And when that sucker cuts lose at night you would think that somebody was killing a woman in the woods.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

maybe someone was....who knows


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Those are coyotes with their winter coat which makes them look bigger than they really are.


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

Seen only 2 cougars panthers which ever you want to call them.Both were past the draw bridge on Tri City Beach rd, 1 crossed the road in front of me and my Cous."20 yrs ago"the other was killed by a friend of my stepfathers when I was about 12 it was black.
Yotes hunting in packs,I don't know about them hunting in packs to down a calve or anything but I have seen them in groups. Thats what started me thinning them out. I beleive mainly because the woods are almost gone around here were I am.My place is 1 of the last sections of rnage and woods,they have been pushed this way pretty hard the last 2 years.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

I've seen them in the summer too....just as big. Winter coats don't usually add 30 lbs and 10 inches of shoulder. 

Thanks to everyone for your kind answers. I'm going to send the pics to a few more biologist-types, and see if they can come up with something.

Jim


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

My cousin woke up one night with a pack of yotes on his front porch they had already killed his female dog and his male was locked up tight on a yote.He grabbed his gun and killed 3 yotes in his front yard.So I think they do hunt in packs also on 2cool last year someone reported that there little dog was missing later found out yotes ate the little fella while he was out doing his nightly buisness.I think they hunt in packs they sure holler like theres a bunch of them.


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

That was my neighbors dog.I made the post,I had forgotten about that.


----------



## lazywader (Mar 6, 2006)

send all the pics to whoever you want, if they are credible at all they will all tell you those are coyotes.


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

lazywader said:


> send all the pics to whoever you want, if they are credible at all they will all tell you those are coyotes.


Define "credible" please.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Esta Es Chupcabre!!!


----------



## Scooby (May 1, 2005)

*Look at their tails........*

If they are coyotes, why aren't their tails bushy? I don't know what they are, but they don't look like any coyote I've ever seen.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

He he...

Let's see...

Don't look like a coyote...
Don't sound like a coyote...
Don't move like a coyote...
Don't hunt like a coyote...
30 lbs bigger than a coyote...

Must be a coyote! 

There's a analogy to a duck here somewhere...:headknock 

Thanks to all the folks to responded positively to this thread, and thanks for the PM's. I didn't mean to get some folks riled up, geez it's just some dogs in the back pasture.

Jim


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I've seen one of them critters! I think she lives in my backyard. lol

JimG pretty cool pictures. Looks like a wolf to me. We have our share up in East Texas in the pineywood area.


----------



## tiderunner (Aug 3, 2005)

Only coyotes I see are in the marsh lakes around the mouth of the San Bernard area. Most of them are smaller and look real poor. I guess the marsh life is rough. Everyone I saw were loners, except for two bigger ones once. Those two were quite a bit bigger than the normal ones. They're real skittish and I usually suprise them when running the boat in the marsh. I used to **** hunt with dad in the Brazos River bottoms when I was a tot. Me and my sister heard those screams like a wild woman. Dad told us it was panthers. It was common to hear those screams on the **** hunts. Me and sis carried the ***** and had one flashlight. After one of those screams, I'd be carrying all the ***** and sis would almost be on top of my back with that flash light! LOL Call it what you like, but one evening, on river road, a huge black cat ran right across the front of the truck. I was little, but I saw it. I hollered at dad, "did you see that"? He said yep it was a panther. I'm going to visit my Uncle tomorrow. All those older folks hunted and fished the areas all the time. I'll see what he says. His older neighbor (deceast) hunted Senator Bensons place along the river between Brazoria and Lake Jackson. The other neighbor still **** hunts. Anytime I need to know some history of hunting and fishing in the old days, they will tell me. 
Here is a pic of a coyote in the marsh. I cropped the pic cause he's hard to see.


----------



## tiderunner (Aug 3, 2005)

Here is a link to the Levi Jordan Plantation. It mentions the screams of a black panther. 
http://www.webarchaeology.com/html/drthyhis.htm


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

First thing I though is that it was a wolf when I saw it. I have seen a wolf in the wild a couple of times and that looks like a small wolf, doesnt look like a large yote.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Scooby said:


> If they are coyotes, why aren't their tails bushy? I don't know what they are, but they don't look like any coyote I've ever seen.


One of the things I noticed as well.
Every yote I ever killed in winter had very bushy tails, in many parts of the state.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

I've killed more than a few yotes in various places(New Mex, Colorado, Louisiana, and Texas) over the last 45 years and they all had a bushier tail than these critters, as far as I can remember. 
BTW: I did shoot a large black cat when I was a kid(see my post in the black panther thread on the Hunting board)


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Ask some of the old Polish folks around St. Hedwig how "woman hollering creek" got its name. Dad said on more than one occasion fishing the Cibolo Creek back in the 50's you'd here a cat let loose and it would make a bald man grow hair in a heartbeat. He and his cousin Junior Stracyck will tell stories about it if you ever get them together. I would wager they would put their hand on the Bible in the St. Hedwig church on Easter Sunday and swear that they'd seen a black panther plain as day fishing that creek as kids on more than one occasion.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

https://amp.theatlantic.com/amp/article/601624/


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Interesting, we have some here on the ogc here in Clear Lake. They are huge also...and get close! I hunt down in south Texas and these are every bit of twice the size...I'd say 65-70 lbs. These pictures are at about 200 yards, but they have been known to get within 20 yards.


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

https://fishgame.com/2017/08/wolf-sightings-texas/


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

JimG said:


> https://amp.theatlantic.com/amp/article/601624/


 Well, that's the oldest thread I ever saw that got resurrected.
12 and 1/2 years old from last post.


----------



## BFI-TX (Nov 26, 2016)

A couple years back a coworker and I saw 2 either very tall coyotes or wolves on Spillman Island while working on a pipeline project. We were in our Polaris surveying the area. While running in the buggy we intercepted the 2 animals. They ran back into the scrub brush. I googled up a rabbit call on my phone and we sat. Eventually they bolted right in front of us. They were as tall as a German shepherd. Long legged, tall but lanky. At that time I researched and got the same data. Extirpated from this area etc etc.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

we have large yotes here also. Had a black mouth cur that used to play ring around the cedar bush with one.......then it'd follow us home and sit and yelp at him outside the fence. We have one now that follows my husband walking our dogs, now leashed, in the mornings. Really close...........


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

bwguardian said:


> Interesting, we have some here on the ogc here in Clear Lake. They are huge also...and get close!
> 
> Yea, I am right around the corner from you and we've seen them patrolling our street at night.
> 
> Interesting going through all these old members posts from 12 years ago


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Sorry for the old post resurection, but I thought this was a worthwhile addition... I have had several encounters with these guys over the years, and knew they weren't garden variety coyotes. We have those too...


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

rainbowrunner said:


> bwguardian said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting, we have some here on the ogc here in Clear Lake. They are huge also...and get close!
> ...


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

JimG said:


> Sorry for the old post resurection, but I thought this was a worthwhile addition... I have had several encounters with these guys over the years, and knew they weren't garden variety coyotes. We have those too...


No worries here! It was a worthwhile addition and I learned something new about the hybridization between a coyote and a gray wolf.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

bwguardian said:


> rainbowrunner said:
> 
> 
> > What subdivision are you in? They come in here undetected through the HCFCD ditch during daylight, and hit the inner subdivision streets at night looking for cats. They did take out all the ducks on the little pond a couple years back...looked like someone scattered a feather mattress down there. I've even watched them take a small dog a lady was walking on a leash!
> ...


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

old timers in santa fe use to tell me about some around there towards hoskins mound area they called yellow wolves, guy i know around the brazos river bottom had some of a grey/silverish color around there, trapped around halls bayou in the 80's for yotes and one one morning was wolf something i assume was the yellow they told me about , wish i woulda took a picture


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

Yotes.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

New found info like this is a resurrection must. Thanks for sharing.



JimG said:


> Sorry for the old post resurection, but I thought this was a worthwhile addition... I have had several encounters with these guys over the years, and knew they weren't garden variety coyotes. We have those too...


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*wow*



bwguardian said:


> rainbowrunner said:
> 
> 
> > What subdivision are you in? They come in here undetected through the HCFCD ditch during daylight, and hit the inner subdivision streets at night looking for cats. They did take out all the ducks on the little pond a couple years back...looked like someone scattered a feather mattress down there. I've even watched them take a small dog a lady was walking on a leash!
> ...


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

JimG said:


> Sorry for the old post resurection, but I thought this was a worthwhile addition...


JimG,

Recommend you get a copy of the December issue of Texas Parks and Wildlife magazine. In it, beginning on page 44, you will find a terrific article with lots of pictures on "Mystery Canines of Galveston Island". There can be no doubt now of their existence...and they have the DNA to prove it.

I'm located very near the Big Thicket and have also seen them on occasion in this area. Not a large number but definitely not coyote either.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I am still one of the old school that reads magazines and as Larry mentioned TPW magazine has a really good article about these guys. Enjoyed reading about them. That was good money spent. $15 for 2 years.


----------

